# [ 2012 ] Uh, oh! Time for a new kitchen gadget.  Juicer vs. pasta maker?



## heathpack (Jul 10, 2012)

I just got a $100 Williams Sonoma gift card from a friend.  And my birthdays coming up, so I wouldn't be surprised if another $100 gift card were to come my way soon.  Now I do have a taste for the Apilco porcelain WS carries, but my gift card came with the request that I use it for a juicer or pasta maker.  Fine by me, those are both great ideas.

I am leaning away from the juicer, because I like fruit so much that it makes me sad to think of throwing away the pulp- although I could feed it to the dogs and they'd be overjoyed.  I can make watermelon juice in my blender and citrus juice with my reamer.  Admittedly apple juice and pineapple juice would be awesome, but vegetable juice does not appeal.  So having a big juicer just seems impractical (not that that would normally stop me from getting a gadget).

So leaning towards the pasta maker, I am further leaning towards the attachements for the Kitchen Aid stand mixer, mostly out of space efficiency.  For $200 my choices would be a roller with several cutting blades to make lasagne, fettuccine, and the like.  Or the extruder to make macaroni, rigatoni, fusilli, spaghetti and the like.

Not sure which to get.  As I understand it, rolled pasta is lighter in texture and more egg-yolky, holds sauce nicely and varies substantially in texture from what you can buy in the store.  Extruded pasta is harder and denser, similar to that boxed pasta you can buy at the supermarket, but then again, I have visions of rigatoni with bolognese when the weather gets crisp.  I am being heavily influenced by the memory of a really outstanding rigatoni with truffle meat sauce that I had last week in a fancy pants restaurant.  I know I probably cannot make the rigatoni like they can, they've got 20 years of practice on me.  But it would be fun to try.

Any opinions or thoughts? I need to decide by the end of the month.  Any maybe make some little lamb pies to tide me over before then, I have some leftover cooked lamb tucked into my freezer.

H


----------



## pjrose (Jul 11, 2012)

How often do you think you might use each?  Attachments for the Kitchen Aid might make more sense than the juicer if you're not big into juicing, but of course there are those who swear by it (just look at your superfoods thread!).  

I think I might rather get several other goodies from Williams Sonoma......bowls, table cloths (I have an odd-sized table for which they have the right cloths!), smaller gadgets.....or go straight to one of their stores and have a ball impulse buying! Just don't get their "scrape the corn off the cob" thingie, it does not work. 

I wish you could send me some lamb pies via overnight delivery!  The other day I had some awesome lamb rogan josh....I wish I had leftovers.  

PJ


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jul 11, 2012)

The Pasta Maker sounds like a great choice.

Buon appetito!

Richard


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2012)

I use my juicer every day but more for veggie juicing than fruit juicing.  While freshly made fruit juices taste great and are an easy entry into juicing, I see value in the saying, "eat fruits, juice veggies," to allow the fruit fiber to slow down impact of fruit sugars. (I'm only 3 months into regular juicing and still researching the keys of proper food combining.  So much to learn!)

My juicer is a dual stage, single auger, low RPM model that also grinds, makes nut butters and can make pasta.  Maybe WS carries a similar device?
Link to review and video of my Omega 8004 juicer: http://www.discountjuicers.com/omega8004.html

Would recommend staying clear of high-speed, centifugal style juicers.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 11, 2012)

rhonda said:


> I use my juicer every day but more for veggie juicing than fruit juicing.  While freshly made fruit juices taste great and are an easy entry into juicing, I see value in the saying, "eat fruits, juice veggies," to allow the fruit fiber to slow down impact of fruit sugars. (I'm only 3 months into regular juicing and still researching the keys of proper food combining.  So much to learn!)
> 
> My juicer is a dual stage, single auger, low RPM model that also grinds, makes nut butters and can make pasta.  Maybe WS carries a similar device?
> Link to review and video of my Omega 8004 juicer: http://www.discountjuicers.com/omega8004.html
> ...



Did you already like/drink vegetable juice before you got your juicer?  Or did the juicer make you love vegetable juice?  I ask because my reaction to vegetable juice is "meh". I can't see buying a juicer to make something that I don't particularly like.  Unless the juicer would sweet talk me into eating an abundance of vegetables that I would otherwise not eat, I could see that benefit for sure.

I believe in my price point at WS, I'd be looking at a Breville, which is indeed centrifugal I believe.  What's the problem with that?

H


----------



## heathpack (Jul 11, 2012)

pjrose said:


> How often do you think you might use each?
> 
> PJ



Juicer- maybe every few days if I started to drink juice regularly.  Normally I don't drink juice, but I recently made up some watermelon juice and drank it over ice with sparkling water.  It was delicious and surprisingly filling.  Last night I wanted watermelon juice with dinner, but had no more.  Juiced 3 oranges and had a similar concoction- OJ, ice and sparkling water.  Ha, ha, I scraped the pulp out of the strainer, avoiding the seeds, and stirred it back into my drink.  Then I spooned the rest of he pulp, seeds and pith into the dogs bowls.  I got some wagging enthusiasm over that.  But I am leery over the calorie hit of juice, I think it will be easy to overconsume because fruit juice won't seem like food.

Pasta maker- hard to predict how much we'd use this.  We don't eat that much pasta.  We like it fine, I've been avoiding it because of the carbs.  However, I find it very filling/satisfying.  I have maintained my 35 pound weight loss for over a year now and feel pretty comfortable that I can add pasta to my diet and still manage my weight.  And we are trying to have a new policy of meatless Mondays, I could see making pasta once a month, freezing half and having meatless Monday be pasta twice a month.

The pasta maker seems like it would add to my ability to create actual meals, somehow that seems more worthwhile to me.

H


----------



## rhonda (Jul 11, 2012)

heathpack said:


> Did you already like/drink vegetable juice before you got your juicer?  Or did the juicer make you love vegetable juice?  I ask because my reaction to vegetable juice is "meh". I can't see buying a juicer to make something that I don't particularly like.  Unless the juicer would sweet talk me into eating an abundance of vegetables that I would otherwise not eat, I could see that benefit for sure.


I've always enjoyed eating vegetables and would "tolerate" the occasional V-8 when traveling but I'm finding juicing the vegetables allows me to get a broader variety into my daily routine faster/easter with less prep/cleanup than traditional methods of salads, stews, roasting, etc.  I'd say that consuming veggie juice is a shift in my eating pattern that started last summer with ready-off-the-shelf Naked Juices.  While pasteurized juices were better than nothing -- making and drinking fresh vegetable juices provides far more nutrients to the body!



> I believe in my price point at WS, I'd be looking at a Breville, which is indeed centrifugal I believe.  What's the problem with that?


From my personal experience, the centrifugal juicer ...:
is LOUD.
is a pain to clean.  (The metal basket will take several minutes to clean after each use.  The food fibers stick everywhere and you have to be careful not to scrape your own knuckles on the shredding blades while scrubbing those fibers!)
adds lots of air to the final product.  (The juice cup fills quickly -- but the juice content is a mix of juice + air/foam.  Consider the effects of oxidization and use the juice immediately after making it!)
leaves wet pulp.  (I could still squeeze considerable moisture from the ejected pulp using only my fist.  Sure wish that moisture had found its way into my juice cup?)
is easily bogged down by soft produce.  (My centrifugal would jam at the spout and need mid-action cleaning when working with certain foods.)
mostly threw away wheatgrass.
required a new cutting basket after 2 months use.
Beyond my experience, there are claims that the centrifugal process damages the nutritional value of the juice with heating, jostling and changes to polarity.  

Two interesting comparisons rich in technical details:
a) http://www.seagulldistribution.com/pdf/juicer-info-pg.pdf
b) http://www.hacres.com/pdf/documents/other-juice-extractor-comparison-2007.pdf

Having said that, if a centrifugal juicer is available and helps you consume more leafy greens ... go for it!


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 11, 2012)

Hmmm... don't know what to say given a choice between the two.  

You don't seem that high on the juicer.  I had a pasta maker years ago.  Made ravioli and fettucini.  Good, but I didn't think it was worth all the work.  With ravioli, had to make the filling, the ravioli, and the sauce. Put the three together and that is a ton of work.

Fettucini was much easier, but for the improvement over refrigerated pasta from the supermarket, just did not seem worth it.

$100 would buy you a nice Sanyo five cup rice maker, but WS does not carry it.  The Cuisinart they do carry gets not great reviews both from them and Amazon.  The Panasonic that they also carry is (in my mind) too big.

Combining your gift certificate with the anticipated one (and still falling short), I love the All Clad slow cooker.  You can use the insert to do the browning often required by recipes.  That reduces the clean up mess.  The heating is so much more even than the low cost slow cookers.  But then again, that is not what your friend suggested that you use the gift certificate for and costs quite a bit more money.


----------



## amyhwang (Jul 11, 2012)

I got a juicer a while ago, used it twice, and returned it to Costco.  It took so many veggies (and fruits, which I prefer eating) to justify it.

Homemade pasta is something there is no comparison.  I don't have a maker, but would like one maybe someday.  

If you think you'd make pasta, I'd go with that.  Otherwise, the gift card may be nice to get some fun gourmet items, like foods, condiments, drink mixes, etc...  Or nice table linens.


----------



## JudyH (Jul 11, 2012)

I never use the juicer--too many carbs, I'd rather eat the fruit.  I gave the pasta maker away, too many carbs, and a royal pain to clean.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jul 11, 2012)

Panni Press -- was my choice over the weekend for a new kitchen toy. Amazon had a $99 one, but Lowes had the exact same one on clearance for $39. (Almost - Amazon's had 2 additional grid for waffles and 1 additional grid for pancakes in addition to the 2 standard panni grids; the Lowes one had NO waffle grids, but 2 pancake (flat) plates and 2 grease cups (verses Amazon's 1). Both had to 2 grease dripping slots.

Have to stash my last kitchen appliance toy - the 1/2 turn Belgin Waffle maker - which I may now love after several buffet breakfasts of "make your own" 1/2 turn waffles.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure glad Heathpack has friends who want her to choose between 2 (for me) unwanted accessories. I'm lazy and don't want to either clean or store either of those. 'Course left to my self, I wouldn't own a stand mixer or food processor either- but then I am not a baker. I suppose the pasta-maker attachment for her stand mixer might make the most sense and have the most potential uses and take up the least space.

Jim


----------



## heathpack (Jul 12, 2012)

We have a crockpot, rice maker & panini press (and a great many other gadgets).

I am the antithesis of lazy in the kitchen.  Completely undaunted by things that take a long time to prepare or involve a gazillion steps.  I even like cleaning up.  Mostly I like eating, though. 

I am utterly shocked, Jim, that you dont need/want a stand mixer or food processor.  I use both multiple times per week.  Good lord, man, what will you use to whip your cream, purée your berries, knead your dough, juice your oranges, and shred your cabbage?!  (I mention the exact uses we've had for those 2 gadgets in the past 4 days).  

H


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 12, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I am utterly shocked, Jim, that you dont need/want a stand mixer or food processor.  I use both multiple times per week.  Good lord, man, what will you use to whip your cream, purée your berries, knead your dough, juice your oranges, and shred your cabbage?!  H



Strange, isn't it. I use a hand mixer to whip cream. I don't puree berries- I like berries that look like berries, I knead dough by hand (or food processor- I have one- it came with the bride I just don't _like_ to use or clean it) I use a reamer to juice oranges and a squeezer for limes and lemons, and shred cabbage with a 12" chef knife. No rice maker, waffle iron, pannini press, pie maker, ice cream/yogurt maker, or lots of other gadgetry some find indispensable.

I have attended classes at the local kitchen store. The proprietor has always offered to let me use his big honking stand mixer if the mood strikes to whip out some craft loaves of crusty bread. So far I have managed to avoid the temptation.

J


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 12, 2012)

Hmmm... I always lusted after a pasta maker. I thought that it would be fabulous to turn the simplest of ingredients into something fabulous. Then I Married one (to use Jim's terminology). And it has been on my pantry shelf for 9 years. I have never used it. 

I think that it may be the only gadget in the house that I haven't ever used, I've even used the sausage maker thingie. 

But I really wanted one. 

Of course you actually USE your stuff Heath! I think that you would love it.

elaine


----------



## theo (Jul 12, 2012)

*Ditto...*



JudyH said:


> <snip>  I gave the pasta maker away, too many carbs, and a royal pain to clean.



My very good quality pasta maker, instruction manual and assorted attachments were recently "relocated" from my home to instead become a donation to the local Salvation Army Goodwill facility and store. 

I liked the end product, but the complexity, infrequent use, post-use cleaning ordeal and significant storage space requirement simply did not warrant its' remaining in residence here *any* longer. YMMV.


----------



## heathpack (Jul 12, 2012)

If any of y'all with basement-relegated gadgets are looking to re-home them, I have a little space in my kitchen. I'd give them a nice home.  And then go buy me a nice piece of porcelain at WS. 

 

H


----------



## elaine (Jul 12, 2012)

I compared/researched, etc. and we got the kitchen aid pasta maker. I got it b/c it fits into a box to store, it's very heavy, high quality, and it is powered by my 20 yr old (good as the day I bought it) kitchen aid mixer. You have to use the basic pasta maker which makes lasgana, sp, and fetticini noodles, before you use other attachments, as you need the lasagna type noodle to feed into the other attachment (at least when I got mine--but I don't know if they had the extruder then). So, we just got the lasgana attachment and never got the other stuff. It's easy to use and fun. 
We thought we would relive our trip to Italy with the kids. After the 2nd time, kids didn't care anymore! DH uses it on cold Sunday evenings a couple times a year--for $120 or so and not much storage space (and it will last forever), it was a good purchase (way better than the donut maker--LOL!). 
Also, I got the basic pasta at BB&Beyond with 20% coupon for $130 or so (2 years ago)--in case you want to get your dish @ WS, but still honor the gift-giver's wishes and get a pasta maker. Elaine (ps. it is a 1.5+ hour ordeal to make the pasta and wash up, but DH and I enjoy it a couple times a year).


----------



## pranas (Jul 12, 2012)

I disliked vegetable juice until I bought a juicer.  I really like fresh vegetable juice and I mean fresh.  If it sits for a couple hours, it tastes awful to me.  My family also likes  likes it freshly made.  I seldom use it to juice fruits. I use some of the pulp to make  pancakes and bread. Had a pasta maker and gave it away because we didn't use it that often.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 12, 2012)

heathpack said:


> If any of y'all with basement-relegated gadgets are looking to re-home them, I have a little space in my kitchen. I'd give them a nice home.  And then go buy me a nice piece of porcelain at WS.
> 
> 
> 
> H



Ha ha, come out here with a uhaul and you can have my whole pantry full...and it's a BIG pantry, a room, not just a closet or tall cabinet.  There are two pasta makers, both the old heavy hand crank variety.  One used once, one never used.  You can even have my used-three-times mini pie maker LOL


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 13, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Ha ha, come out here with a uhaul and you can have my whole pantry full...and it's a BIG pantry, a room, not just a closet or tall cabinet.  There are two pasta makers, both the old heavy hand crank variety.  One used once, one never used.  You can even have my used-three-times mini pie maker LOL



:hysterical: 

I've learned to avoid these cool gadgets because lack of storage space is leading to marital strife.  (Why do I have to get rid of this because YOU need more room for YOUR hobbies??!!)

Seriously, I try to avoid pasta, yet for some strange reason have been tempted by the Kitchenaid pasta attachment for this past year...


----------



## pjrose (Jul 13, 2012)

muranojo said:


> :hysterical:
> 
> I've learned to avoid these cool gadgets because lack of storage space is leading to marital strife.  (Why do I have to get rid of this because YOU need more room for YOUR hobbies??!!)
> 
> Seriously, I try to avoid pasta, yet for some strange reason have been tempted by the Kitchenaid pasta attachment for this past year...



I'm sure a lot of people would consider this a good thing, but unfortunately we have a huge amount of storage space.....two storerooms, three attics, a large pantry, room in the kitchen cabinets, extra shelves in all the closets, and a five or six car garage.  

The prospect of emptying it all is daunting.  How can I part with my parents' 1930s waffle iron that works so well?  And maybe six sets of wine glasses that are so neatly packed away in their boxes?  And at least six sets of china?  And the 1960s galaxy blender?  The Hamilton beach mixer with tons of attachments?  And two atlas pasta machines?  And that's just 10% of the pantry.....hmmm, maybe I should charge people to store their stuff!  

But I do so love poring over the Williams Sonoma catalog and lusting for all the lovely things I don't need.....


----------



## wellsronald18 (Jul 13, 2012)

I would choose Juicer coz we required it every day and pasta we can make without Pasta Maker also. I like homemade pasta very much and I make it without Pasta maker.


----------



## donnaval (Jul 13, 2012)

The nephews all pitched in to buy my SIL a really top-notch pasta maker a few years ago.  She's an Italian immigrant and one of the best cooks I know.  She used the pasta maker a couple of times, and has not pulled it out since.  She makes a lot of homemade pasta but says the machine is way too much trouble to set up and CLEAN.  She mostly just cooks for herself and BIL and can knock out a sufficient quantity of homemade pasta for the two of them in no time, or even for four when we are there, with no machine at all.

I have a pasta maker out in the storage shed.  Oh, and a juicer too Mine are probably not that good - a Popeil pasta maker?  And a LaLanne juicer, I think.

I love love love cooking and am a total sucker for any gadget and gizmo, but have to admit, I used the pasta maker and juicer just a couple of times before admitting they were more trouble to me than they were worth.

I'm sure your friends were just hoping they had thought of something you did not have when they made that suggestion - not that it had to be locked in stone, or they would've gotten you the gadgets.  The GC means "have at it" and get what YOU want in my book!


----------



## heathpack (Jul 13, 2012)

donnaval said:


> The nephews all pitched in to buy my SIL a really top-notch pasta maker a few years ago.  She's an Italian immigrant and one of the best cooks I know.  She used the pasta maker a couple of times, and has not pulled it out since.  She makes a lot of homemade pasta but says the machine is way too much trouble to set up and CLEAN.  She mostly just cooks for herself and BIL and can knock out a sufficient quantity of homemade pasta for the two of them in no time, or even for four when we are there, with no machine at all.
> 
> I have a pasta maker out in the storage shed.  Oh, and a juicer too Mine are probably not that good - a Popeil pasta maker?  And a LaLanne juicer, I think.
> 
> ...



The friend's suggestion was based on things she knows I have recently talked about wanting to obtain.  She heard a very funny story of my on-a-whim homemade lasagne weekend- homemade pasta by hand, homemade sauce, homemade ricotta, many hours, mediocre result.  The juicer idea comes from a recent dinner party we hosted which friend attended.  Another juicing friend brought freshly-juiced pineapple juice and we made some impromptu cocktails- pineapple juice, rum, banana liquor, curaçao, simple syrup, a little fresh mint & a squeeze of lime.  They were awesome and we all sat around on the patio dreaming up new cocktails and coveting the idea of a juicer.

Of course friend would be fine with my getting whatever I wanted.  I just so happens I want one of these items.  Or a nice piece of porcelain.  No one here should worry one iota that I won't do exactly what I want with the card or that friend would expect anything else.

H


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 13, 2012)

If someone gave me a Williams Sonoma gift card, I would see if there's a way to cash it in so I could buy gear from JB Prince.


----------



## heathpack (Aug 6, 2012)

*The Verdict Is In....*

The second anticipated WS gift card turned out not to be a GC at all but instead $100 cash.  The entire dynamic of the question was changed b/c the entire $200 did not need to be spent at WS.  So here's how it went:

1. Pasta maker, hand cranked WS. $70





2.  Pasta drying rack, folds flat, WS.  $14





3.  Olive oil, cold pressed, 1 gallon, Farmers Market.  Yes, I know a gallon is a lot of olive oil.  I like olive oil, what can I say? $70





4. Fire brick splits, 10, for making pizza on the grill, local masonry supply.  $11





After tax, I have about $8 left on my WS gift card and $19 cash.  I have my eye on a ravioli form at WS, but have not completely decided yet.

Will not delve into the pasta maker until I use up the large sack of potatoes we are currently working through, and that will take us right up to our summer vacation.  I expect September will be pasta month at our house.

H


----------



## suzanne (Aug 6, 2012)

I love kitchen gadgets too. i gave DH his Kitchen Aid for Christmas couple years ago. He makes awesome breads and cookies. He has acquired the sausage maker and the pasta maker long with some other toys for it. He can't imagine life without his kitchen aid. He made pasta and sausages a couple of times but said it was not as good as he thought it would be. I love my rice/veggie steamer, and would not part with my wine cabinet.  I would like to have the Margaritaville triple margarita maker but don't have space to put it since moving to a condo. Darn kitchen isn't big enough. I'm not into juicing. DH had one years ago and we got rid of it. To noisy and cleanup was a pain. How about an electric wok or commercial quality deep fryer. This is a fun thread. In our house DH does the baking and I play with the spices and herbs. 

Suzanne


----------



## mecllap (Aug 6, 2012)

As a lower level older-onset Type II diabetic (altho I do like an occasional panini -- so I like my reversible plates small indoor grill), I would suggest for a new gadget a SodaStream for  carbonated beverages (non-sugared).

(  Pasta easily equals major carbs ( an "exchange" serving of pasta is 1/2 cup -- add cheese, etc. and it adds up quickly -- who can eat just a 1/2 cup of pasta?).    Juicer, can also be major carbs (unless you select carefully), plus you lose quite a bit of the good fiber, I think?)


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 6, 2012)

Heathpack, don't those bricks make for heavy pizza? I understand ya gotta get your fiber somewhere, but BRICKS????  Just kidding, I have a pizza stone for my wood-pellet grill. You just can't beat wood grilled pizza.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been fighting between buying a Deep Fryer(like this http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=18728303) or a large steaming/straining pot(like this http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=12460112&RN=400&) ...Both about $100-$150 at bed bath and Beyond

I really want the deep frying, but reading over it...the amount of oil to fill it and with the oil going bad so quickly(i figure i'd have to clean and refill every week)...i'd be spending ALOT of money on oil every week and i do make about 2lbs of spaghetti at a time atleast once a week...


----------



## heathpack (Aug 6, 2012)

heathpack said:


> The second anticipated WS gift card turned out not to be a GC at all but instead $100 cash.  The entire dynamic of the question was changed b/c the entire $200 did not need to be spent at WS.  So here's how it went:
> 
> 1. Pasta maker, hand cranked WS. $70
> 
> ...



Item 5: Fennel pollen 1/2 ounce $10 plus $5 shipping.

Twelve bucks left. The ravioli form is out.

H


----------



## heathpack (Aug 6, 2012)

suzanne said:


> I love kitchen gadgets too. i gave DH his Kitchen Aid for Christmas couple years ago. He makes awesome breads and cookies. He has acquired the sausage maker and the pasta maker long with some other toys for it. He can't imagine life without his kitchen aid. He made pasta and sausages a couple of times but said it was not as good as he thought it would be. I love my rice/veggie steamer, and would not part with my wine cabinet.  I would like to have the Margaritaville triple margarita maker but don't have space to put it since moving to a condo. Darn kitchen isn't big enough. I'm not into juicing. DH had one years ago and we got rid of it. To noisy and cleanup was a pain. How about an electric wok or commercial quality deep fryer. This is a fun thread. In our house DH does the baking and I play with the spices and herbs.
> 
> Suzanne



 How much do you want for the pasta attachment, lol?

H


----------



## suzanne (Aug 7, 2012)

I would give it to you but DH won't part with any of his kitchen aid attachments. LOL He has 2 sets of the veggie slicer/graters  and he won't give up one of those either.  I He doesn't even let me use it, he is afraid I might break it.

Suzanne


----------



## pjrose (Aug 7, 2012)

Heath, I thought you wanted a fancy electric pasta maker.  I have two of the manual ones in my pantry, one unused.  They're heavy little guys though, so postage probably would have been more than they're worth


----------



## heathpack (Aug 7, 2012)

pjrose said:


> Heath, I thought you wanted a fancy electric pasta maker.  I have two of the manual ones in my pantry, one unused.  They're heavy little guys though, so postage probably would have been more than they're worth



I did want the electric pasta maker back when I thought I had to spend the entire $200 at WS.  But when it turned out I could spend half of it elsewhere, I began to covet the big jug of olive oil.

I think we should establish an unused kitchen gadget exchange.  I have an old fully functional blender that could use a good home.

H


----------



## Elan (Aug 7, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I think we should establish an unused kitchen gadget exchange.  I have an old fully functional blender that could use a good home.
> 
> H



  As long as the exchange fees are less than $189, I'm in.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2012)

heathpack said:


> I think we should establish an unused kitchen gadget exchange.
> H



I'd happily contribute the one cheap, 7" worn-out serrated P.o'.J. knife that my DW reaches for to do any task from peeling green onions to carving turkey to slicing bread.

I'd cause it to disappear except a) she'd miss it immediately and b) at least she leaves my good, sharp knives alone.

Jim


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 7, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I'd happily contribute the one cheap, 7" worn-out serrated P.o'.J. knife that my DW reaches for to do any task from peeling green onions to carving turkey to slicing bread.
> 
> I'd cause it to disappear except a) she'd miss it immediately and b) at least she leaves my good, sharp knives alone.



I've never understood this. My knives are SCARY sharp. I can place one on a tomato and the weight of the blade alone is enough to get the job done. I have six sharpening stones ranging from 800 grit to 30,000, plus a strop. Since I bring these knives to work every day, my wife asked me to get her a chef's knife that's just as sharp as any of mine. 

The worst injuries always come from dull knives. Sharp knives are responsible for more minor "oh, drat" nicks. But the really bad wounds that require stitches? Always a dull blade for those kinds of accidents.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 7, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> The worst injuries always come from dull knives. Sharp knives are responsible for more minor "oh, drat" nicks. But the really bad wounds that require stitches? Always a dull blade for those kinds of accidents.



Yup. And the quickest way to find myself alone in the kitchen, at the dinner table and well into the night is to comment on (ahem) someone's knife skills, who happens to have a Master's in Home Ec. specialty in cooking (well, baking). Glad I'm the only one who hangs on TUG or I might be in trouble here.

I wouldn't call my knives 'scary sharp', but I can easily get barely translucent thin slices of tomato. Generally I find it easier to hand cut food than to get out a mandolin or certainly a food processor just for slicing duty.

Jim


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 7, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I wouldn't call my knives 'scary sharp', but I can easily get barely translucent thin slices of tomato. Generally I find it easier to hand cut food than to get out a mandolin or certainly a food processor just for slicing duty.
> 
> Jim



Thats the next challenge i'm giving myself towards learning how to cook, i'm going to try to hand cut Potato's into thin Potato Chips and Stove Fry them...so many things can go wrong, not enough oil, too much heat, to thick/thin/uneven slices...Kitchen Knife skills are something that can take a lifetime to master

I think thats my plan for Thursdays meal, home made chips with sauteed mushroom/onion stuffed burgers on toasted rolls


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 8, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Thats the next challenge i'm giving myself towards learning how to cook, i'm going to try to hand cut Potato's into thin Potato Chips and Stove Fry them...so many things can go wrong, not enough oil, too much heat, to thick/thin/uneven slices...Kitchen Knife skills are something that can take a lifetime to master
> 
> I think thats my plan for Thursdays meal, home made chips with sauteed mushroom/onion stuffed burgers on toasted rolls



I would invest in a mandoline and use that until your knife skills are up to par. I would also suggest that frying everything in clarified butter and deep frying chips is probably the worst way to learn how to cook.

It's EASY to make unhealthy food taste good. But it's not all that difficult to make HEALTHY food taste good, too. And learning the latter will serve you better in the long run.


----------



## m61376 (Aug 8, 2012)

And I thought I was the only kitchen gadget queen  . Fortunately- or perhaps unfortunately- Williams and Sonoma has an outlet less than an hour away. Let's just say that I have spent many $100's there over the years :whoopie:

Probably a juicer is one of the few gadgets that never appealed to me. I did love the suggestion above for a Sodastream- they're great. I don't like the taste of commercial soda with Nutrasweet, but find their Splenda based diet syrups much better. And the bottles hold their fizz. We use it nightly at home.

My favorite new toy- I'm obsessed with Sous Vide cooking. Since I bought that at the beginning of the year we go out less than half the amount we used to. It is so convenient to prepare and freeze. If you are into serious kitchen toys, definitely one to look into. My DH, who usually rolls his eyes at my gadgets (although he loves his breadmaker and Le Creuset dutch ovens, to say nothing of his smoker and grill) is amazed at some of the things we've made.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Aug 8, 2012)

ScoopLV said:


> I would invest in a mandoline and use that until your knife skills are up to par. I would also suggest that frying everything in clarified butter and deep frying chips is probably the worst way to learn how to cook.
> 
> It's EASY to make unhealthy food taste good. But it's not all that difficult to make HEALTHY food taste good, too. And learning the latter will serve you better in the long run.



So wait, i'm confused...But i have been drinking...I just put together the money i need for tomorrow to buy a Mandoline(that still confuses me, isn't that an instrument?)...are you saying, i shouldn't buy a Mandolin and try to learn how to make chips because its not health, or that its ok to learn to make chips, as long as i don't do it with every meal?


----------



## heathpack (Aug 8, 2012)

*The fennel pollen has arrived!*







I ordered this 48 hours ago and it arrived on my doorstep today.

Time to make the sausage....

H


----------



## ScoopKona (Aug 9, 2012)

Ridewithme38 said:


> So wait, i'm confused...But i have been drinking...I just put together the money i need for tomorrow to buy a Mandoline(that still confuses me, isn't that an instrument?)...are you saying, i shouldn't buy a Mandolin and try to learn how to make chips because its not health, or that its ok to learn to make chips, as long as i don't do it with every meal?



A mandoline does far more than make chips. Just be careful. It's easy to slice the tip of your middle finger off. (That's the first finger that reaches the mandoline blade.)

What I'm saying is that you appear to be headed down the dark path of fried everything. I haven't read one thing you've mentioned cooking that I'd consider "healthy." The stuff you're doing should be considered "once in a great while" dishes. Not every day. Not even every week. Clarified butter is great stuff -- in extreme moderation. 

Cooking everything in butter and oil tastes great. But learning to saute food with a tiny amount of oil tastes great, too. Poaching fish and braising vegetables tastes great, too. Stir fry tastes great. There are so many things that taste great that don't involve clarified butter that you're doing yourself a disservice only cooking what we call "the dark side."

Example:

"Whatcha cooking?"

"I'm making deep-fried macaroni and cheese, covered with hollandaise. I'm thinking about serving it with chicken fried in duck fat."

"Wow, that dish is strong with the dark side."


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 26, 2021)

I'd buy a sous vide (sp?) and tell them it's a pasta maker.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 26, 2021)

I love these 9-year-old reincarnated threads, and the remembrance of some of the friends (I wonder where/how they are?) that posted to it. <sigh>

So, Heathpack, What'd you get? Still use it?


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 26, 2021)

This thread died in 2012, only to be revived by a guest's (ghost's) first post,
Passepartout, no wonder you have 25K+ posts, if you'd post to this thread.
But then, so did I.


----------



## heathpack (Oct 26, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> I love these 9-year-old reincarnated threads, and the remembrance of some of the friends (I wonder where/how they are?) that posted to it. <sigh>
> 
> So, Heathpack, What'd you get? Still use it?



I got the pasta maker.  And no, I never use it!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 26, 2021)

heathpack said:


> I got the pasta maker.  And no, I never use it!


Do you think you would have used the juicer?

Richard


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 26, 2021)

heathpack said:


> I got the pasta maker.  And no, I never use it!


----------



## heathpack (Oct 27, 2021)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Do you think you would have used the juicer?
> 
> Richard



 nope!


----------



## wackymother (Oct 27, 2021)

I think you should get a sous vide. I actually use mine sometimes. Or do you have an electric pressure cooker? I use that all the time.


----------



## marmite (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh wow, the title of this thread got me all excited.  Then I realized this was a question back-in-the-day, not now!  Any thread that discusses kitchen gadgets and appliances has my attention.


----------



## noreenkate (Oct 27, 2021)

heathpack said:


> I got the pasta maker.  And no, I never use it!



lol thank you- I have been twitching over the Emril pasta juicer at my local Sam’s club…wish they would have brought up an old bread machine thread too…I would have more counter space


----------



## heathpack (Oct 27, 2021)

wackymother said:


> I think you should get a sous vide. I actually use mine sometimes. Or do you have an electric pressure cooker? I use that all the time.



I have an Instant Pot- use it a lot.  I use the pseudo sous vide function for steaks and sometimes duck breasts


----------



## wackymother (Oct 27, 2021)

heathpack said:


> I have an Instant Pot- use it a lot.  I use the pseudo sous vide function for steaks and sometimes duck breasts


I think the sous vide is best for pork and especially shoulder lamb chops. 

After years of cooking duck and thinking, "This is okay, but I really only like duck from a Chinese place that has them hanging there," I was thrilled when a Chinese place that has them hanging there opened!


----------



## DrQ (Oct 27, 2021)

Talent312 said:


> This thread died in 2012, only to be revived by a guest's (ghost's) first post,
> Passepartout, no wonder you have 25K+ posts, if you'd post to this thread.
> But then, so did I.


Appropriate for this time of year ... Halloween!


----------

